

Copenhagen Suborbitals - gscott
http://alastairphilipwiper.com/blog/copenhagen-suborbitals/

======
dang
Url changed from [http://alastairphilipwiper.com/blog/copenhagen-
suborbitals/](http://alastairphilipwiper.com/blog/copenhagen-suborbitals/),
which points to this.

~~~
ricardobeat
Interesting case. You thought 'Copenhagen Suborbitals' itself was news, when
the value of the link was in the pictures (everybody already knows they
exist). Was intervention really needed, what prompted the change?

~~~
dang
It isn't a question of "news". Much of the content that appears on HN has been
around for a while. The only newness criterion is that a story not have had
significant attention here in the last year or so.

What prompted the change? HN prefers original sources, and stories consisting
(nearly) entirely of pictures tend to be treated as lightweight. The site has
worked this way for years.

We changed the link back in this case.

